# I am so WEAK!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So...I am out kennel shopping for the new girl to have her own....and....I end up buying two kennels, and a dog. AH! I can't help myself he was so freakin cute, and decent bloodlines also. Gotti/York lines. (i saw both parents made sure he wasn't am bully style gotti...if thats what you like fine, i prefer leggier pits) ANYWHO here he is. He doesn't get to come home for another couple weeks. I also want a vote on the name!

Lugz or Knuckles










(and before anyone jumps on me for having so many dogs, would like to let ya know I wouldn't do it if I couldn't afford it....I make a pretty good living and my dogs are my life. I eat, sleep, work, play with dogs. haha! )


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Gotti/York lines. (i saw both parents made sure he wasn't am bully style gotti...

There's another kinda Gotti? 
Buy all the dogs you want, you have a big enough yard!
He is darn cute, I'm jealous:love2: And Knuckles is overused, go with Lugs. Knuckles would be cute now, but he's gonna get BIG and Knuckles won't be so ironic and cute, so I'd go with Lugs. Congrats!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The parents where leggy. Almost normal pit looking just a little bigger, probably about 75lbs on the dad and mom was all skinny from the pups but I'd guess her normal weight about 60/65lbs. And they had LEGS! lol its probably the York influence. :woof:


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

lol its funny because the title you used for the post matches the expression on that puppies face.
what a sweetie he is!
and i second that....i go with lugz.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Gotti/York lines. (i saw both parents made sure he wasn't am bully style gotti...
> 
> There's another kinda Gotti?
> Buy all the dogs you want, you have a big enough yard!
> He is darn cute, I'm jealous:love2: And Knuckles is overused, go with Lugs. Knuckles would be cute now, but he's gonna get BIG and Knuckles won't be so ironic and cute, so I'd go with Lugs. Congrats!


york is bully as hell,booblehead ukc apbt/amstaff bloodline,gotti can throw pups similar to the old greyline stuff since he was the third registered greyline male,also gotti wasnt actually even a gottiline dog,just the foundation stud so once in a while a gottiline dog can through pups similar to that o.g[lol]greyline stock,not often however..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> york is bully as hell,booblehead ukc apbt/amstaff bloodline,gotti can throw pups similar to the old greyline stuff since he was the third registered greyline male,also gotti wasnt actually even a gottiline dog,just the foundation stud so once in a while a gottiline dog can through pups similar to that o.g[lol]greyline stock,not often however..


York is not all bully, I've been to their website it seems the main kennel has some of each. All the York dogs I have seen have had legs, I'm sure some have bred into bully almost every line has now. Sway is gotti/Razors Edge, but she has legs too! Thankfully  Guess it just depends!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I get what your sayng,your refering to bully as a look not as a breeding,i believe soon enough the definetion of a bully will be a dog that is duel registered with the ukc/akc or sire/dam or a great number of the dogs ancestory was,just my opinion of course,or is it?it could actually be fact.
Many bully fancyers[i hate that word by the way]continue to advertise the bully mearly as a duel registered pittrstaff or a dog made up of equal parts staff and apbt,or a dog with really no apbt in it except fo generations back that for some reason the ukc decides,hey lets register this dog as a apbt also..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Meh who knows honestly. But regardless I like my boy...he's cute.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*weakness*

Love your pup! "So many dogs" is relative depending on a whole lot of things. If you love your kids and can handle them GO FOR IT! I love your new addition! I vote for the name Lugs. Since he is a boy, you have have a new set of Lug Nuts!! (ROFL!)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, love the dog reguardless! Just please do all of us a favor call him what he is. So many people are confused and will call just about anything a pitbull, breeders aren't really correcting and are probably guilty of doing it themselves. Your pup is by definition an AmBully. You kinda threw me off because you used AB as a description, it's actually a breed. Ambullies don't have a set standard, they can be low and wide or tall and buff. Either way a bully is a bully and not a pit and you'll have won my praise if you educate people on what the difference is. Please post up some more pics when he gets home, it's so fun watching them grow up.:thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Oh yeah, love the dog reguardless! Just please do all of us a favor call him what he is. So many people are confused and will call just about anything a pitbull, breeders aren't really correcting and are probably guilty of doing it themselves. Your pup is by definition an AmBully. You kinda threw me off because you used AB as a description, it's actually a breed. Ambullies don't have a set standard, they can be low and wide or tall and buff. Either way a bully is a bully and not a pit and you'll have won my praise if you educate people on what the difference is. Please post up some more pics when he gets home, it's so fun watching them grow up.:thumbsup:


He is by registration an American Pit Bull Terrier, and I am sorry I meant bully as a body type its just habit to put am bully since I type it so often. I don't believe he will be the short squat, can't harly breath type Bully. Like I said parent are leggy and their parents are leggy, and looking at his pedigree and researching the dogs in there he should be a good body type, there's only a few bully AmBullies in there. His lines are very similar to Sway's lines and she look more Pittish even though she has AmBully in there too (Juan Gotti and Monster Jojolla) so here's hoping! :woof:

And thanks for the compliments! I can't wait to get him home...the girls are gonna have a blast with him!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i love bigger gotti dogs, all the new studs you see carying the name look like they got stuck in a barrel and were allowed to ever leave.

my girl is gotti/wolfman and her parents were tall also, i like the look


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*nice*

Very cute pup. If i had to choose between lugz and knuckles it would be lugz but from lookin at the pic, "Cheeks" would be good to lol. he's got those cheeks you just wanna pinch lol (omg I sound like a grandma)LMAO. Regaurdless of what he is "considered" he is a very cute pup and I understand he is registered As an APBT so thats what I would go with but there will always be people who will be "pureists" so theres no winning that battle. Not to say that being a pureist is bad its just that "we" as owners dont get to set the standards for what passes and what doesnt when it comes to standards in the breed, but still have to voice our opinion. Just my opinion though.:cheers:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

very cute, and whatever the heck he is I am sure you will give him only the best! I guess I am alone on Knuckles...but I like to call my pup "Knuckle Head" cause that's what she is!

:cheers: to you and your Fur-family


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

K-O Player said:


> Regaurdless of what he is "considered" he is a very cute pup and I understand he is registered As an APBT so thats what I would go with but there will always be people who will be "pureists" so theres no winning that battle.:


it is being a purest and also a realist.Be honest and proud of your american bully,obviously the registrys will give a pedigree to anything so what they say means less and less,id register the dogs with the abkc,cute dogs by the way.I mean the ukc will register a american bulldog that was just bred to a english bulldog or a corso with a boxer as its sire so long as theres some paper hanging going on or the breeds already registered with its own specific orginization,its just a big friggen joke really,the whole ukc......


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with Cane, and that's exactly what I was getting at. We can talk about this until our faces turn blue but we'll never convince everyone. And it's my belief that people should be proud of their breed and not hide behind another, they're only holding the breed back that way. AmBullies will never be a recognized breed as long as people keep registering them as pits. And whats the point anyway, you get a little more ca$h for puppies. I'm sorry but I see people charging legs for some of these designer crap crosses. Maltipoos are expensive and are an aweful trend, not a good cross, and neither are any of the other crosses of that nature. Come on, why would somebody wanna pay 2k for a labradoodle? These breeds won't be recognized because ppl are just slaping one breed to another, they're not perfecting with consistant breeding, line breeding and outcrosses. But that AmBully has a chance, the breed is starting to become consistant, granted you have two types. But I say again, as long as people keep doing what there doing the breed will never be recognized and may possibly just fade out.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Maltipoos are expensive and are an aweful trend, not a good cross, and neither are any of the other crosses of that nature. Come on, why would somebody wanna pay 2k for a labradoodle?


I was just talking with a friend about this not too long ago!! I had a cocker spaniel/poodle mix growing up. She was free, and she was a mutt! Now people are paying out the a$$ for a so-called "cocka-poo", or a labradoodle, or my personal favorite the jack-$hit (jack russell/shi zsu mix) and for what? A clever name? Where's the logic?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

cane76 said:


> it is being a purest and also a realist.


Exactly. Honesty _is_ the best policy.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Carriana said:


> I was just talking with a friend about this not too long ago!! I had a cocker spaniel/poodle mix growing up. She was free, and she was a mutt! Now people are paying out the a$$ for a so-called "cocka-poo", or a labradoodle, or my personal favorite the jack-$hit (jack russell/shi zsu mix) and for what? A clever name? Where's the logic?


It's all about suckers and pop culture. And the horror stories surounding those crosses are aweful. Pet stores caught on to the trend and started ordering a constant flow from puppy mills, things got really bad for a while. BTW, I love how Oprah speaks and the world listens, Tom Cruiz went back on the show and everybody forgot about the puppymill issue. Pffft. These people that were all gungho about Oprah and stopping these mill breeders were the ones who were the demanding side of supply and demand in the first place. And are the names really that clever? Musta took a genious to stick two names together. Every once and a while I go to breedinfo.com and I find so many odd crosses and ofcourse it's just the two breeds names. Y'all should go on a hunt and look at all the crap people are actually pedling these days. I gotta stop before the rant begins


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey guys..thanks, this thread is about picking a name for my dog though mostly...these things always get off topic lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think he is too cute for either of those names. But I like Lugs better.

Unless it is a rescue type situation, I don't think spur of the moment puppy purchases are a good idea. How much research was put behind this decision? 

In any event, good luck with the new pup.up:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Cute lil boy! Go with Lugz!* :thumbsup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I think he is too cute for either of those names. But I like Lugs better.
> 
> Unless it is a rescue type situation, I don't think spur of the moment puppy purchases are a good idea. How much research was put behind this decision?
> 
> In any event, good luck with the new pup.up:


I am horrible with the names but I had those two names picked out a while ago for my next boy.

And spur of the moment is pretty relative. I spent two hours over at the breeders house and just sat on the floor with all the dogs, this guy kept coming up and snuggling in my lap. How can you say no to that! I got Sway for weight pull and because I've wanted a blue dog since I was 14, got her sister for companionship for me mostly hehe...and will probably do weight pull with this guy too.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bedlam,

I like Lugz, He is really a cutie I like his white markings. I just got my Blue too . I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee that color. It's so exotic. Anyway as long as you can provide for them emotionally and financially, I don't see a problem with having a lot of dogs or animals. I love animals period . If I could have them all I would have a Noah's Arch right in my home. I just found a poor helpless kitten in the streets a little bigger than my hand. He was just laying there crying. Me and the kids were taking a walk. I have 2 cats already and they begged me to take him home. I couldn't leave the poor baby in the streets and in 95 degree weather it was the right thing to do to get him off the streets. He must be about 6-7 weeks old.So I took him home he is suffering from a URI not uncommon in strays. But we are treating him and in just a few days he is like a new kitten. My female cat acts like his mommy and has taken well to him we named him Clyde and are going to keep him. But many blessings to your new addition and he is adorable but I do think he looks like a Lugz. Here is a picture of the stray kitten for those cat lovers as well. Post lot's of pictures of him as her grows. Goodluckup:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Cats are evil....lol, but cute kitten still.

I would have a noahs ark too honestly..except chickens..i hate chickens.

Thanks for compliments. Blues really aren't as rare as people make them out to be though, but I personally love the color. I adore your dog too love the deep blue almost silvery looking color.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah the color is not rare. It's just a beautiful color. I notice that breeders tend to charge a whole lot of money for this color. From what I have seen anyway. I couldn't honestly see myself spending thousands of dollars for a dog. Not knocking anyone who does it. But I just wouldn't do it. I am not a breeder nor do I show my dogs so blood lines, and things like that do not mean a whole lot to me personally. I know that my dogs are registered with a reputable registry and I have the information regarding their parents and bloodlines and was able to spend time with the parents of both my pups before I took them home. But other than that I just love the apbt and they happen to be my first choice of breed one because I grew up with them and two because I love their devotion they are really great loving family dogs. I think they not only have a beautiful disposition but they are true clowns at heart. I was raised around a variety of dogs from a lab to a husky you name it I was around it. But out of all our dogs, the apbt stole my heart from a very young age and were the most stable of all our dogs. And your right!!! Cats are evil LOL. But I love them anyway. I don't know about chickens either I would be tempted for popyeys LOL. They def taste good. up:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am still waiting for someone to go with my favorite..."Askem"


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Not being argumentative, just stating my opinion...like I said.
To me Spur of the moment means not planned out or researched. Thus 2 hrs means nothing in the big picture. I'll leave it at that, as 
"How to pick and eval a pup" is another totally different topic.



Very cute Kitten AWE!!!!
You are right blue is not exotic or rare. It is are actually more common than a lot of other colors and BYBs push the "RARE" thing to suck people make more $$$ sadly. There are plenty of blue dogs sitting in rescue as proof. I agree it is a pretty color


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah your right! I ended up spending 350.00 for the Blue and 275.00 for the fawn they both were 350.00 but he cut me a discount because I bought 2. They both have adba papers and have a clean bill of health. That's all that matters to me. I think a lot of those breeders charging that kind of money are in it to make a living. But I have seen pictures of over breed females and have heard the horror stories of what goes on in that business and it is truly very sad.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I vote for lugs and he is a cutie. I honestly don't care what his bloodlines are I don't think that labels him Am Bully. No one here has seen his ped or parents so no one here has any idea if he will be anything like a bully.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I vote for lugs and he is a cutie. I honestly don't care what his bloodlines are I don't think that labels him Am Bully. No one here has seen his ped or parents so no one here has any idea if he will be anything like a bully.


Honestly it doesn't matter a HUGE deal to me, he's cute very sweet and his parents where awsome. He has what is NOW known as Am Bully in his line, but who cares!

Thanks. I am going to go with Lugz...its cute.

Knuckles just came up as I was playing Sonic......cuz i'm a dork. :hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he is a cutie cant wait to see pics as he gets older!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I am still waiting for someone to go with my favorite..."Askem"


LOL :rofl:

"What's you dog's name"

"Askem..."

Hee hee!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol thats pretty cut!^


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> My female cat acts like his mommy and has taken well to him we named him Clyde and are going to keep him.


I have a kitty named Clyde too! Good name 

Bedlam,

I am glad you went with Lugz. I prefer it to Knuckles. Knuckles sounds like some cheesy gangster (goodfellas gangster, not "G"-gangsta) nickname.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL cool. Yeah my son named him clyde from the bonnie and clyde movie its one of his favorite movies!! I love the name as well:woof:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I am still waiting for someone to go with my favorite..."Askem"


I hadn't read this post but I was just thinking of the last time you had said that and was thinking about going with that one for my boy. I would LOVE for ppl to ask me his name!!!


----------

